

Show HN: HNMention: Email notification when someone mentions you on Hacker News - siong1987
http://www.hnmention.com/

======
tehwebguy
Cool, just signed up to try it out.

~~~
AznHisoka
Kevin Khandjian. </testing>

~~~
tehwebguy
Didn't work, but I think it's based on username (tehwebguy, test)

~~~
siong1987
Yup. Only username. It works like Twitter. You will only get notification if
someone mentions you like @tehwebguy

